# Just bought me some Charlie Brewer's Sliders need some help



## derty01

Went to Bass Pro today and grabbed me some Charlie Brewer's Sliders and was wondering if I rigged them correctly. Pic below. Thanks. The colors I bought were Tennessee Shad, Pumpkin, Watermelon Seed, which one do you think I will have best luck with?


----------



## derty01

eh no help =|. I followed a link but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Captain Ahab

They should work fine like that. Are you using a slider head?


----------



## Jim

Hi Derty,

Here is an older thread, scroll down to Redbugs and Shamoos response (or actually read the whole thread LOL).

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1544&hilit=Charlie+Brewer

They way you have it set up looks good to me.


----------



## Jim

and...

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining!


----------



## derty01

Thanks! Yea I ran across this forum and loved all the info it had so I joined! I read that post also and that's what made me go out and buy me some sliders lol. I am not using slider heads but using a bullet weight. I will go out today hopefully if the rain stops and give it a shot. I am hoping I can actually catch something as I been getting skunked lately, well I caught a Carp....... :lol: Well thanks for the help!


----------



## redbug

I have caught many fish on small finesse worms using a bullet weight set up I think you will have better luck with the pumpkin seed color over the Tenn. shad you can't go wrong with a green pumpkin or watermelon color either and of course REDBUG would be my first choice..


----------



## slim357

They'll catch fish rigged up like that but I like to rig them with slider heads. As far as the color goes you cant go wrong with pumpkin. Also Id recommend some chartreuse spike-it for the tail. (i love that stuff)


----------



## shamoo

That looks good to me, since the waters here in Jersey are pretty shallow I use a 1/16th oz. spider slider head or a 1/0 fine wire worm hook with 1/16th or 1/32nd oz. bullet weight, I've gotten a 7lb.2oz. bass on these little beautys, remember fish them Sloooooooooowly. My pumpkin seeds already have a char tail.


----------



## derty01

Having zero luck with my Charlie Brewer's Sliders........but managed to catch 3 small mouths off my Rapala Original Floater. I only had 1 nibble off my slider this morning and nothing else throughout the day. Also lost my Rapala Original Floater :? bummed me out. Guess I need to run over to my Bass Pro and pick up some X-Rap Shad's in Silver, Olive Green, Purple Descent, and maybe Gold. Also looking into some Strike King's Red Eye Shad in Sexy Shad, and Orange Craw. Anyone ever use these type of Crankbaits? The worms are depressing me lol.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Derby - what type of water are you fishing? Lakes. streams, river???

In moving water you should fish the slider as slow as possible. Cast out and let the current drag the slider downstream - repeat.

In ponds and lakes, slow is also better. Cast out, drag the bait a foot or so and then give it one "pop" and let it sit. Count to 20 and repeat.

I see that many people fish soft plastics way way way to fast. Jerking them around can, and does work, but not consistantly


----------



## derty01

I am fishing lakes. I will take your advice for this weekend and see if I can get any luck. Usually there is a current due to the dam I fish by, so I guess I will cast it out let it go with the current for a bit reel it in slow then pause for 20 then repeat! Thanks for the advice! Maybe this weekend I can catch a nice size bass, I caught a lot of smallies 1 was only a descent size others were lil babies.


----------



## Captain Ahab

In a lake look for structure - anything might hold bass - a rock, a tree limb in the water, weed beds, even just branches overhanging the water.

Good Luck


----------



## derty01

what advice do you have when I can only fish on the banks  , I do not have a boat, saving up for one as I speak trying to buy my dad's but won't be until July if I can. I usually fish near the dam opening where the water will run out if the gates are open. The banks are all rocks where we fish and I figured or I hope that small mouth or even big mouth might be hiding in the rocks. I've lost a couple of sliders due to being snagged on the rocks. Any advice where I should try if I can only fish on shore? Don't like going through tall grass as last time I ended up with 4 ticks lol! I figured that bass would like to hide within the rocks since it's their only cover from predators. There really isn't any branches sticking out of the water nor do I know of any structures throughout the lake besides the 4 piers they have for people to fish off and most of the time if you do not get there early they are packed. 

But there is one spot I always drive by and look at, it has multiple tree's close by the bank in the water. Maybe it's holding a couple of bass I am looking for. Think I should start there?


----------



## Jim

derty01 said:


> what advice do you have when I can only fish on the banks  , I do not have a boat, saving up for one as I speak trying to buy my dad's but won't be until July if I can. I usually fish near the dam opening where the water will run out if the gates are open. The banks are all rocks where we fish and I figured or I hope that small mouth or even big mouth might be hiding in the rocks. I've lost a couple of sliders due to being snagged on the rocks. Any advice where I should try if I can only fish on shore? Don't like going through tall grass as last time I ended up with 4 ticks lol! I figured that bass would like to hide within the rocks since it's their only cover from predators. There really isn't any branches sticking out of the water nor do I know of any structures throughout the lake besides the 4 piers they have for people to fish off and most of the time if you do not get there early they are packed.
> 
> But there is one spot I always drive by and look at, it has multiple tree's close by the bank in the water. Maybe it's holding a couple of bass I am looking for. Think I should start there?



I would start there! You have nothing to lose except a little time.


----------



## Captain Ahab

My advice was for shore fishing - since you are using something weighted - use it to "feel" the bottom - any change is good - whether it be from a rocky to soft bottom, a few sticks under the water or even a change in the contour of the lake.


----------



## derty01

Sweet! Just sucks because most of the time my slider gets caught up and I end up having to break my line and lose everything. But thanks for all the advice, pretty new to fishing, I just thought I would take it up since now I live in Missouri and they're tons of lakes around me. Just need to make it down to Table Rock heard it's one of the best fishing lakes out here. I usually fish at Truman Dam since it is only about 45min drive from my house. Well I will post this weekend with some pics or video's to see if I have any luck, I am hoping those tree's will be promising. I fished it once with a jig messing around and on my last cast I was in a hurry so I reeled in really fast just to get going and I popped it once and have no idea what fish jumped up and snagged it but it ripped off my whole jig and broke off my line, but I will have to say I was using only 6lb test and scared the living crap out of my wife and I. It was a pretty big fish from what we saw but could not determine what it was since I really just started fishing. I am hoping within those tree's are some lovely bass, just sucks because when I fish with my friend he always gets mad when I try to fish by tree's says he hates getting stuck and his wife always says I am crazy thinking fish live by tree's. I always tell them where else do they have to hide. So now I have to convince them to at least try the spot for a couple of hours, his wife always wants to leave within 2 hours and I get real frustrated because my wife knows I like to fish up to 8 hours when I go out, I just find it pointless to keep moving every hour or so.

I actually went fishing yesterday by myself for 8 hours and ended up with 3 smallies, 3 catfish, 1 brim, 2 fish I have no idea what they were and I stayed on the same bank but just moved up and down it but no further than 20yards from where I started. They think I am crazy but this is how I was taught growing up in MS.


----------



## Captain Ahab

If you are getting snagged up that is GOOD! It can be a PITA but you will catch more fish in the sticky stuff then in open water. If the snags are really bad - try going with less weight or weightless Texas rigged worms.

Also, learn how to buggy whip your line - frees you from most snags. Hold your rod up high, with the tip pointing at 12 noon. The, hold the line tight but not super tight, the rod shoudl have little or no bend. Grab the line with your other hand between the last guide and the reel. Pull the line so the rod bends sharply and release so the rod tip snap back. Repeat trying different angles and move to you left or right - you will get most stuff free unless you managed to stick the hook into wood.


----------



## shamoo

Instead of fishing from those piers cast under them, hit the corners of that dam my friend, when your letting the slider set try shaking the rod tip up and down, try moving the worm just by lifting your rod than reel up the slack and do it over again, remember when your bank fishing your waiting for the fish to come to you so it may take a little longer for a hook-up, be patient and it will happen. BTW what color are you using?


----------



## derty01

the colors i am using are watermelon seed, pumpkin, and some black.


----------



## shamoo

See if you can find smoke red core, or red shad.


----------



## derty01

Alright, I will be heading into Bass Pro this Sunday hopefully I can find some red shad and also pick up some 1/16 snagless slider heads. Thanks for all the help everyone! 

I will be trying out a co-worker's pond located @ his house, he was telling me he has huge large mouths in his pond along with huge catfish, says no one fishes his pond since it's on his own 10 acre land. Also said he's been throwing his Christmas tree's in there for the fish to have cover to hide underneath, seems like I might have some good action this weekend will post pics!


----------



## Captain Ahab

While you are at BPS - pick up a few packs of the Yamamoto 4" senkos that are on clearance - black or dark green. They will work!


----------



## derty01

what colors do you recommend for the senko's? watermelon with black flakes, black with blue flakes? Thanks


----------



## shamoo

this is probably too late but Watermelon Red Flake or just plane Watermelon will work.


----------



## derty01

Well went fishing today and only caught 1 crappie, I thought I was going to get skunked but ended up with a nice size crappie. I really need a boat asap! Also lost another lure again and my pole broke when I tried to get off a rock...... have no idea how my pole just gave way but at least I can take it back sooooooooo another trip to bass pro tomorrow. Either I need a boat or a new spot, sucks going fishing when you don't get want your fishing for lol. And I always get stuck on those rocks grrrrrrrrrrr, need a boat so I am able to fish deeper. Need to figure out where all these LMB are hiding.


----------



## derty01

Well went to a pond today owned by someone who I work for, and I ended up with at least 10 LMB all about 2lbs or 3lbs great day I did not keep any as I just like to fish for a hobby. But caught them all on my charlie brewer sliders in watermelon and a couple off pumpkin seed. Took everyone's advice and fished them really slow and worked like a charm, hopefully fishing like this will work at Truman Lake next time. Until then Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mac

If you get the book from www.sliderfishing.com it will help greatly. It seems Charlie repeats himself in the book, but really doesn't. It's a very easy book to read and I am making an honest suggestion.....read it six times before going out fishing for the first time and read it once every two times after that for the next 4 times out. That little book has been responsible for my fishing to improve vastly. I'd also use a small weight or not a bit of weight on a number one or two hook, especially starting out. Get a few black worms and a few natural color worms to use and go from there. His crappie hook in the 1/16 size is good to start with if you need weight. The key is slowing down a lot with little or no weight. It will work....it will really work if you get it from the book.


----------

